# mentionnés antérieurement



## Hopeless at French

Bonsoir,

J’écris une dissertation sur l’égalité des sexes, et je cherche une façon de dire « _mentionnés antérieurement_ » en langue soutenu. (je veux fait référence à qqch que j’ai mentionné dans le paragraphe précèdent). Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?

La phrase entière est « À cet égard, on peut noter que cette modalité de travail se concentre pour l’essentiel dans le secteur tertiaire, ce qui regroupe une large majorité des métiers féminins _mentionnés antérieurement_. »

Merci mille fois


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hopeless at French said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J’écris une dissertation sur l’égalité des sexes, et je cherche une façon de dire « _mentionnés antérieurement_ » en langue soutenu. (je veux fai*re* référence à qqch que j’ai mentionné dans le paragraphe préc*é*dent). Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?


Bonsoir

Je proposerais "cités précédemment" ou "cités ci-dessus" (antérieurement n'est pas faux, mais il serait compris comme "précédemment dans le temps") 

P.S. not at all hopeless at French


----------



## Hopeless at French

Merci Punky Zoé - j'aime bien _cités précédemment_.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Si cette phrase vient immédiatement après le paragraphe dans lequel tu as mentionné les métiers, à mon avis  « cités ci-dessus » (déjà proposé) ou « susmentionnés » conviendrait mieux.

« Précédemment » voudrait dire - à mon avis - que tu en as parlé aux pages précédentes, soit plus loin dans le texte. 

Mais bon... il est vrai que je ne raffole pas des adverbes en « ment », ce qui fausse peut-être mon jugement.


----------



## Frenchie1106

Si on cite une idée plutôt que qqch spécifique (comme les métiers de Hopeless at French), est-ce qu’on peut dire _une idée susmentionné_, ou dans ce cas, est-ce qu’il est mieux de dire _une idée mentionnée précédemment_?

Merci


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il est difficile de répondre de manière générale, chacun a ses tournures préférées et un style plus ou moins conventionnel.

À mon avis:

- susmentionné(e) comme susdit(e) ou susnommé(e), relèvent du vocabulaire juridique, on les trouve dans les différents types de documents juridiques soumis à ce formalisme là.

- je réserverais l'utilisation de mentionné à une référence à un mot ou expression ou encore un nom de personne, pour une idée, je pense que je dirais "développée précédemment (pardon Nico )/ci-dessus/plus haut/supra.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> - susmentionné(e) comme susdit(e) ou susnommé(e), relèvent du vocabulaire juridique, on les trouve dans les différents types de documents juridiques soumis à ce formalisme là.
> - je réserverais l'utilisation de mentionné à une référence à un mot ou expression ou encore un nom de personne, pour une idée, je pense que je dirais "développée précédemment (pardon Nico )/ci-dessus/plus haut/supra.


  Tu as raison Pounquie, et j'aurais dû y penser : « susmentionné » relève du domaine du droit.  
Mais je continue de préférer « cités ci-dessus.»

Précédemment, c'est :


> À un moment antérieur, plus tôt; auparavant. Comme nous l’avons vu précédemment. Vous en aviez glissé un mot précédemment.


 À part le fait que je n'aime pas trop les adverbes en « ment » (des goûts et des couleurs )... ça ne me semble pas idéal, si le texte auquel on fait référence est juste au-dessus.    

Je suis d'accord, pour ce qui est de « développée », dans le cas d'une idée. Ou encore... « dont il est question plus haut / dont on a parlé plus haut. » 
Là par contre, « précédemment » me choque moins, bien que je préfère « plus haut ».  « Supra » est plus didactique, il me semble.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Précédemment, ci-dessus et susnommés qui me semble assez soutenu sans être trop spécifique, me parraisent bien correspondre.


----------



## Hopeless at French

Merci à tous! Vous êtes trop gentils


----------



## Frenchie1106

Merci tout le monde!


----------



## geostan

Je dirais _précités_.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Je dirais _précités_.



  Ce qui évite le son "sss" de cités ci-dessus.  J'achète.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

On pourrait dire, tout simplement; « À cet égard, on peut noter que cette modalité de travail se concentre pour l’essentiel dans le secteur tertiaire, ce qui regroupe une large majorité de _lesdits_ métiers féminins»


----------



## itka

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> ..."ce qui regroupe une large majorité *de lesdits* métiers féminins"


de+lesdits ---> *desdits*
"...ce qui regroupe une large majorité *desdits* métiers féminins"


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ah merci, je n'en étais pas sûr.

Mais, donc, ça marche avec votre correction gentille?


----------



## itka

Oupss ! Désolée, je m'aperçois que j'ai écrit_* "des dits"*_ en un seul mot. C'est une erreur, je devais être fatiguée !
Ça marche...mais _"des dits" "lesdits"_ sont des mots plutôt utilisés dans le vocabulaire juridique.
Je ne te conseille pas de les employer dans un texte courant comme ici.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Vraiment? J'ai vu 'ledit' dans un article qui s'est agi de Michael Jackson hier, sur yahoo.fr! 

_Le chanteur devait donner la priorité à un retour sur scène de la fratrie Jackson, d'ailleurs les autres frères et soeurs, notamment Janet, ont également signé ledit contrat._ 

Mais il me paraît que vous soyez sage donc je vous croirai...il y en avais un contexte un petit peu juridique mais pas exactement dans la phrase ladite


----------



## itka

> ...il y en avait un contexte un petit peu juridique mais pas exactement dans *ladite* phrase


Je voulais parler des mots *"des dits"* (deux mots) et non de _*"ledit"* *"ladite"*_ ou_* "lesdits" "lesdites"*_ (un seul mot) qui se placent avant le mot, comme l'article  !

La phrase que tu cites :


> _Le chanteur devait donner la priorité à un retour sur scène de la fratrie Jackson, d'ailleurs les autres frères et soeurs, notamment Janet, ont également signé ledit contrat._


 même si elle n'est pas exactement "juridique" parle d'un "contrat". Je pense que c'est ce qui permet l'emploi du mot "ledit".


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Vous restez ma prof préférée itka!


----------



## itka

Merci Chris !  Je n'ai que des "élèves" adorables !


----------

